# 5th failed transfer, will it ever happen 😢



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

We got another negative this morning, feeling totally gutted. This is our 4th cycle, 5th transfer. I feel we have tried everything we can. We just keep getting told by the consultants to keep trying. Surely we can't have tbis much bad luck 😢 Feeling sad n loosing all hope 😢


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey hun,

I'm sorry to hear about your failed cycles :-(

It's so hard to keep hope and faith after the BFN. I also cycled at the Gcrm. 

Have you thought about immune treatment x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi wishingonastar15, thanks for replying. I don't know a lot about immune testing etc. Do you know much about it? xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Not much but I'm going through it at the moment. I started by reading, Dr Beers book, is my body baby friendly. 

Why don't you have a read and see what you think x


----------



## alnoora (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi
Sorry to hear your bad news! I've just had my 5th fail this morning and feeling the same! I've had immune testing and other tests before the 5th try and they said there wasn't any problems.
My hubby thinks it's enough now but I just can't admit defeat but not sure where to go from here!
I know it can work as I have my son from my first try with just one embryo put back but have tried for no.2 with 5 try's each time putting two back!
Just not sure how to get ready for a 6th try with a positive attitude!!
It really is heart breaking xx


----------



## Anuh (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Josie and aloona sorry about your recurrent failures.. I had four failed and I was advised to have immunes tested and treated with dr Gorgy. And got my first bfp and carried till 3.5 months unfortunately baby had a bladder issue and I miscarried....

I would suggest not to give up and like wishing said read dr beers book or have a consultation with Dr Gorgy the only doctor who helped me get pregnant ever... I know it is hard to keep having faith but sometimes we have to... I recently miscarried I am hoping to cycle again next year... I have never been lucky enough to have Frosties so it will be another fresh cycle... Thank god I don't have fear of needles but I am getting sick of it now...

Please see his site below

http://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/recurrent-failure/

We also have a chat on Ff for ladies considering or having treatment with dr Gorgy see below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330206.0

/links


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all.
I so can relate to how you are feeling. We also had 5 failed cycles.
I mimic what Anuh says...go and see Dr Gorgy. He too worked miracles for us and without his help we would never of had our son. It's not cheap but hes a belts and braces Doctor...he doesn't miss anything and is very thorough.
All the very best..try and keep positive 
SarSim xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey thanks for your replies, it's so hard isn't it. I dont feel quite ready to admit defeat as yet. They keep telling us it's a numbers game. 

I've heard alot of people talking about him. How much would you be talking for an ICSI cycle? x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

hi there, I am really sorry. Would like to send you my hugs and tell you not to give up. For you yr time will come. You should believe


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Firstly, massive hugs, I was in your position a few years ago. 5 transfers and not a sniff of a pregnancy.

We turned to ARGC, wildly expensive, but sorted out my immune system and gave us our fab daughter. If you can get the funds together, I would absolutely recommend them. I was 39 when I finally got pregnant and 40 when I gave birth. The money we spent is now a distant memory and our daughter will be here forever, (please God).

I kept a detailed diary, if you want a nosey at our journey.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260497.0

Dee


----------



## Bluebell82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Josie,
That numbers game info is not entirely correct.
IVF doctors can say wrong things and not all of them are as good as the best. 
For example, I looked at statistics recently published as part of a massive study on UK IVF cycles, and you can see from one of the figures, that life birth rates level out around 40% when 14 eggs or more retrieved (so someone who has 18 or 20 eggs retrieved also only has 40% chance of conceiving). If it was just a 'numbers game' and not something to do with clinical practice and implantation issues, then rates should be rising at least a bit For those with more eggs retrieved. 
And why do ARGC (who do immune treatment) get 60-65% life birth rate per cycle from patients who 75% of the time had failed cycles elsewhere, when other clinics only get 35% or less for our age group?

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/mobile/article.aspx?articleid=2478204

Please get you immunes checked by ARGC or Dr Gorgy.

/links


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Josie,

I think that bluebell has made some really valid points.  

My first clinic said that if there are no other issues with you, then most women should get a successful pregnancy within 3 attempts.  That was the average it took.

I really think that after 5 attempts then you should be looking at other issues, I can't believe either that it is just a numbers game.

I can't add much more, as I have been very lucky, but I wish you all the best.

X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies ladies, I really don't think it's just a numbers game either. Thing is we are getting top quality embryos but they are just never implanting. 

I don't know a lot about immunes but I'll look into it xx


----------



## Karrie38yr (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Josie
I just got my neg result tuesday too. Feel totally gutted. This is 3rd after losing baby early this year. 6 in total if count prior to pregnancy

Ive tried acupuncture and thinking of hypnosis as I am getting so negative about constant failures. 
Interested to read about Dr gorgy and immune tests. 
I think I've had every blood test going. 

Sending you hugs as know how devastated you are feeling. I'm the same. Not sure my heart can't hurt much more x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Aw Karrie, so sorry to hear about your failures. It's soul destroying isn't it. I'm definitely gonna look into more tests. Hope 2016 is a good year for us both x


----------



## Karrie38yr (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you. Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi josie, 
Sorry to hear about all your negative cycles, as you can read from my signature I'm in the same position. I've had every test going with no problems found. The only thing I haven't explored is PGD sperm testing. We've had all our cycles funded Nhs which we are very grateful for. We prob couldn't afford a cycle ourselves but having read this and other posts I would be tempted to go to Dr gorgy and also test the sperm. But in my heart I'm ready to give up, I just can't put myself or partner through this anymore. Seeing that blank pregnancy test this morning has made my heart sink and each time I feel part of me and my sprit dies. I feel like my life been on hold for the past 5 years and I've been a lousy girlfriend, daughter, sister, aunty and friend. We have 2 more embroyos frozen which I think we will cycle to use but I hold out very little hope of it giving us a family. Wishing you the best of luck whatever you decide 
Twinkle xx


----------

